# sujet



## yanein

Benedetto XVI ha detto:
"L'homme, à qui Dieu a confié la bonne gestion de la nature, ne peut pas être dominé par la technique et devenir son sujet".
Come interpretare "son sujet" in italiano? 
diventarne (divenirne) il soggetto / divenirne l'oggetto / esserne assoggettato / diventarne oggetto...


----------



## ilasimo

ciao yanein,
secondo me qui il significato è "oggetto di indagine"
magari userei soggetto vista che si parla di persone
...l'uomo non può essere dominato dalla tecnica/scienza e divenirne il soggetto di indagine

forse con un po' di contesto in più si potrebbe capire se effettivamente Benedetto XVI si sta riferendo alla contrarietà della Chiesa Cattolica agli esperimenti sulle cellule staminali (il mio primo pensiero è stato quello) oppure più in generale al fatto che l'uomo non deve essere succube della tecnica (in tal caso darei una traduzione diversa)...propendo però per la prima ipotesi.


----------



## Aithria

yanein said:


> Benedetto XVI ha detto:
> "L'homme, à qui Dieu a confié la bonne gestion de la nature, ne peut pas être dominé par la technique et devenir son sujet".
> Come interpretare "son sujet" in italiano?
> diventarne (divenirne) il soggetto / divenirne l'oggetto / esserne assoggettato / diventarne oggetto...



"L'uomo,...non può essere assoggettato alla tecnologia e divenirne *succube* (lett.*sottomesso, suddito* )"


----------



## Piero.G

*Osservatore Romano* - Organo ufficiale della Santa Sede.

_Il Pontefice a sei nuovi ambasciatori accreditati presso la Santa Sede_

_Responsabilità dell'uomo per evitare disastri sociali e ambientali_  

--- Questo è un altro *link *con lo stesso discorso del Pontefice in francese, e la traduzione dell'Osservatore Romano in italiano.


C'est l'homme qui est premier, il est bon de le rappeler. L'homme, à qui  Dieu a confié la bonne gestion de la nature, ne peut pas être dominé  par la technique et devenir son *sujet*. Une telle prise de conscience  doit amener les Etats à réfléchir ensemble sur l'avenir à court terme de  la planète, face à leurs responsabilités à l'égard de notre vie et des  technologies.


 "È l'uomo che viene per primo, ed è bene ricordarlo. L'uomo, al quale  Dio ha affidato la buona gestione della natura, non può essere dominato  dalla tecnica e divenirne il *soggetto*. Una tale presa di coscienza deve  portare gli Stati a riflettere insieme sul futuro a breve termine del  pianeta, di fronte alle loro responsabilità verso la nostra vita e le  tecnologie."






Non mi convince molto questa traduzione, troppo letterale. 




Sujet: soumis à quelque chose, dans ce cas à un phénomène

In italiano "soggetto" a più d'un significato, per esempio:
- individuo nella sua singolarità
- _sinonimo_ di argomento, tema
- sottomesso/sottoposto a qualche autorità/forza esterna

Nel nostro caso l'espressione che per me rende più il senso è *soggiocato*, "esserne soggiogato".


----------



## Vitolucio

Ciao, concordo con Piero.G e propenderei per assoggettato...


----------



## matoupaschat

Piero.G said:


> C'est l'homme qui est premier, il est bon de le rappeler. L'homme, à qui Dieu a confié la bonne gestion de la nature, ne peut pas être dominé par la technique et devenir son *sujet*. Une telle prise de conscience doit amener les Etats à réfléchir ensemble sur l'avenir à court terme de la planète, face à leurs responsabilités à l'égard de notre vie et des technologies.
> 
> 
> "È l'uomo che viene per primo, ed è bene ricordarlo. L'uomo, al quale Dio ha affidato la buona gestione della natura, non può essere dominato dalla tecnica e divenirne il *soggetto*. Una tale presa di coscienza deve portare gli Stati a riflettere insieme sul futuro a breve termine del pianeta, di fronte alle loro responsabilità verso la nostra vita e le tecnologie."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non mi convince molto questa traduzione, troppo letterale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sujet: soumis à quelque chose, dans ce cas à un phénomène
> 
> In italiano "soggetto" a più d'un significato, per esempio:
> - individuo nella sua singolarità
> - _sinonimo_ di argomento, tema
> - sottomesso/sottoposto a qualche autorità/forza esterna
> 
> Nel nostro caso l'espressione che per me rende più il senso è *soggiocato*, "esserne soggiogato".


Ciao Piero,
Ma secondo te, qual è l'originale? Te lo chiedo perché io penso che lo sono tutti e due, cioè tali interventi sono redatti con in mente l'effetto che produrrà in varie lingue, il quale deve ben inteso essere il più vicino possibile, e questo porta inevitabilmente a una lingua media, neutra, internazionale. Risulta abbastanza facile con la cugina francese in cui "sujet" condivide alla perfezione i significati di "soggetto".


----------



## Piero.G

"... e divenirne *il* *soggetto*."

... e divenirne soggetto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ah, mi era sfuggito!


----------



## Piero.G

Piero.G said:


> "... e divenirne *il* *soggetto*."
> 
> ... e divenirne soggetto.





La traduzione soprastante è una _libera_ traduzione dell'Osservatore Romano.


Se si fosse scritto "_... e divenirne *l*'oggetto_" avrebbe avuto maggior senso! ... in quel contesto


----------



## Aithria

Piero.G said:


> *Osservatore Romano* - Organo ufficiale della Santa Sede.
> 
> _Il Pontefice a sei nuovi ambasciatori accreditati presso la Santa Sede_
> 
> _Responsabilità dell'uomo per evitare disastri sociali e ambientali_
> 
> --- Questo è un altro *link *con lo stesso discorso del Pontefice in francese, e la traduzione dell'Osservatore Romano in italiano.
> 
> 
> C'est l'homme qui est premier, il est bon de le rappeler. L'homme, à qui  Dieu a confié la bonne gestion de la nature, ne peut pas être dominé  par la technique et devenir son *sujet*. Une telle prise de conscience  doit amener les Etats à réfléchir ensemble sur l'avenir à court terme de  la planète, face à leurs responsabilités à l'égard de notre vie et des  technologies.
> 
> 
> "È l'uomo che viene per primo, ed è bene ricordarlo. L'uomo, al quale  Dio ha affidato la buona gestione della natura, non può essere dominato  dalla tecnica e divenirne il *soggetto*. Una tale presa di coscienza deve  portare gli Stati a riflettere insieme sul futuro a breve termine del  pianeta, di fronte alle loro responsabilità verso la nostra vita e le  tecnologie."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non mi convince molto questa traduzione, troppo letterale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sujet: soumis à quelque chose, dans ce cas à un phénomène
> 
> In italiano "soggetto" a più d'un significato, per esempio:
> - individuo nella sua singolarità
> - _sinonimo_ di argomento, tema
> - sottomesso/sottoposto a qualche autorità/forza esterna
> 
> Nel nostro caso l'espressione che per me rende più il senso è *soggiocato*, "esserne soggiogato".



A parer mio,la frase è in sostanza un invito a non fare di uno strumento di indagine il fine dell'indagine stessa ("sujet = succube), e a non trasformare l'utilizzatore del mezzo nell'oggetto della stessa ricerca (sujet = oggetto, argomento), due distinte sfumature che in italiano è impossibile esprimere con un unico termine).

con la prima accezione, è un'accusa alla "corsa al progresso della tecnologia" (in cui, ad es., potrebber rientrare perfettamente la polemica sul nucleare),
con la seconda, può benissimo essere una presa di posizione contro, ad es., certi temi caldi della bioetica etc. (ad es, staminali etc.)


----------

